# Jetzt in Planetopia Bericht über handypayment



## dotshead (19 September 2005)

Gleich auf Sat1


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2005)

...und wie war´s? Hoffentlich nicht auch so dünn, wie die Voranzeige im Web.


----------



## dotshead (20 September 2005)

RA Tobias Strömer hat nochmals klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass Abos mit Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahren nicht möglich ist, ansonsten war der Beitrag OK.

Auch auf die nicht sehr benutzerfreundlichen Preisangaben wurde hingewiesen und wurden von RA Strömer scharf kritisiert.


----------

